# my recovery story (let recovery come to you)



## recoveryseeker (Nov 25, 2013)

hey y all, sorry for my english...im a 23 yo profesionall basketball player from europe

It all started with marijuana for me after a big stressed period of my life...i had panic attacks,i had dp,depression,numbness,brain fog,crazy thoughts and everything anxiety can cause us!!!

I was scaried to death like all of us here and i started searching and searching the internet how i will gonna beat it...that was my fault.......i planed my days through life around dp and anxiety...i tried to force my recovery..i wanted it so bad that added to myself more anxiety!!!!

After i gained every information i needed i changed my attitude to a I DONT GIVE A F... attitude....bring it on..!!! i no longer care...i started living my life like before...i was and i am going out like before...i have fun with my friends...i chase girls, i play ball ...im living my life!!!

after days and days anxiety was no longer there like before...i can concentrate more...i can sleep better...i dont have that reality that most recovered people have!!!i will not say im 90% cured...i dont care if my life is gonna be like that!!!it doesnt bother me any more so i can say im cured....u should be like that too!

So..what is gonna help you??

live your life...go out have fun!do what u fear most!!!dont take vitamins or go to gym or quit smoking because they say it here!!!dont force recovery to yourself...let it come...it will come i promise you!!!!do whatever pleases u and say to anxiety that u dont longer care...i dont say to live an unhealthy life....but dont stay inside to read about your condition...its just a protection mechanism to danger that u dont longer have and u fear that....thats all....your body is working perfectly...trust your body!!!let it do its work!!!

if you dont scare the symptoms it will go away...

remember the attitude!!!!

no [email protected] given!!!!!!!!

(my nickname on the forum is when i was new to the forum...now it would be +idont_give_a_f_about_recovery) φιλιά σε όλα τα μωρά!!


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome post!!! Good luck with your recovery!!


----------



## recoveryseeker (Nov 25, 2013)

thanx a lot!!! i dont believe in luck!!!we create our own luck..............


----------

